# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Do Insane Broken Damage As Mage With Spellsteal Exploit

## advanta

Break Wintergrasp with this spellsteal buff obtainable from scourge deathspeakers in Grizzly Hills:

----------

